Ask HN: How many of you have used Orkut? - startupflix
======
PerfectElement
Growing up in Brazil, Orkut was as popular as Facebook is now; most people had
an Orkut account.

Personally, I made a few new friends, connected with some high school
colleagues and met a long term girlfriend.

I miss its simplicity. The lack of a news feed was a feature, not a bug.

~~~
startupflix
Wish someone recreate Orkut :'(

~~~
ablaba
[https://venturebeat.com/2016/08/05/orkut-founder-launches-
he...](https://venturebeat.com/2016/08/05/orkut-founder-launches-hello-a-
social-network-focused-on-your-passions/)

~~~
startupflix
Its Hello! Its a pure piece of shit.

------
kreetx
I also did. Although it was a long time ago then the vague memory of it is
that it was pretty similar to facebook, perhaps the minus the advertising. But
groups and friends were there, could leave testimonials, send messages, etc.

~~~
startupflix
So, in your opinion was it better than Facebook?

~~~
kreetx
This is hard to say (and it was a long time ago!).

Perhaps Orkut was more predictable in what you got to see, but fb does need to
have an algo to show the feed since you can't sift through all of it..

------
Ice_cream_suit
I did, for all of 5 minutes. There was nothing compelling about that product.
Orkut's death was unnoticed and unmourned.

I am mildly surprised that Google wasted money on it for 10 years. However
Google's lack of focus in it's pre-Pichai years was notorious, and undoubtedly
explains this.

~~~
soneca
That's like saying that the end of _Mister Rogers ' Neighborhood_ TV show was
unnoticed and unmourned... because I live in Brazil.

------
is_true
I didn't use it, but I remember it was really popular in Brazil.

------
SkyRocknRoll
In our college we used orkut. I have even built an web proxy to make orkut
work within our campus. PS: I am from India

------
ksherlock
Oh, maybe in 2005 it was invite only so I couldn't.

